# Taking a trip to tour Europe on 4 Jan 2011



## homer5261 (Sep 26, 2010)

We are taking our first year out touring Europe on 4 Jan 2011. Picking up the ferry crossing from Portsmouth to Santander and then heading to The Algarve in Portugal where we hope to spend some time soaking up the sun. We were wondering if anyone had the same idea and would be in Portugal during January/February.

Homer 5261 and Tic Tac


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Yep, there will be several thousand of us!!!


----------

